# Halloween 5 The Revenge of Michael Myers Costume Life-sized



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Almost done, also with bloody gunshot wounds from the end of H4.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Indoor video with weathered coveralls and bloody gunshot wounds. I also misted the hair darker and added some grime and dirt to the mask from Ghastly Productions. These coveralls sold fast lol. But will be doing more later. Detailed daylight pics coming soon.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5txm5OZ7BRo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Haq2aQYmFaY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Daylight pics. I misted the hair blacker and added some more dirt to the mask. I was going to paint it whiter as my last one was as this one came yellowish to look vintage and old looking but like it as is for now.


----------



## xipotec (Aug 31, 2014)

Damn fine looking. Spot on for that movie.
I am personally a fan of the 2nd movie look....


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks I did H2 recently as well and posted the pics and videos here. I got lots more to come!


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Vintage scythe like the one in Halloween 5, and cardboard blade that I made which is painted and weathered. Might add some blood and rust but will be cleaner than the original.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

Coming soon the return of Halloween 5 The Revenge of Michael Myers. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yidpldFRQDQ&feature=youtu.be


----------



## TheSamhainGhoul (Jan 24, 2016)

Nice! While I don't like H5 as a film or sequel, I love the mask and atmosphere of the film.


----------



## sirbrad (Nov 23, 2011)

"No.....Noooooo!!" Sorry Jamie but actually YES!! Halloween 5 Michael Myers by Ghastly Productions has come home! Also this mask FINALLY fits me perfectly, after 30 years of waiting for an H5 mask that fits! I had this before years ago but was a tad small and tight for wearing, but great for the life-sized I made. But I can actually wear the costume finally as well!! Can't wait to do more coveralls and another life-sized soon!


----------

